# LSI Logic SAS based MegaRAID. HDD not seing.

## azastro

Hi all,

I need to setup gentoo on server.

Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2212

2 x Hitachi 500Gb HDT725050VLA360 

At boot time I configure raid contoller 

to use two HDD like RAID1.

I try boot from  Gentoo Linux Minimal Installation CD for amd64.

Driver for raid is loaded.

dmesg

----cat----------------

megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

megasas: 0x1000:0x0413:0x1000:0x1005: bus 6:slot 3:func 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:03.0[A] -> Link [LNEC] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

megasas: FW now in Ready state

----cat----------------

but not see any HDD. 

I try to connect to another computer without RAID controller HDDs are working

I try to create equal disk partition  (on another computer). reboot. 

problem not solved. 

Try create RAID0 at boot time. Problem not solved.

at some time after boot on console I see  

error like this:

scsi0 : LSI Logic SAS based MegaRAID driver

scsi 0:0:0:0: megasas: RESET -1 cmd=12

megasas: [ 0]waiting for 1 commands to complete

megasas: [ 5]waiting for 1 commands to complete

megasas: [10]waiting for 1 commands to complete

after this:

megasas[0]: Dumping Frame Phys Address of all pending cmds in FW

megasas[0]: Total OS Pending cmds : 1

megasas[0]: 64 bit SGLs were sent to FW

megasas[0]: Pending OS cmds in FW :

megasas[0]: Frame addr :0x7bada000 : <3>megasasscsi 0:0:67:0: megasas: RESET -68 cmd=12

megasas: cannot recover from previous reset failures

scsi 0:0:67:0: megasas: RESET -68 cmd=12

megasas: cannot recover from previous reset failures

scsi 0:0:67:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

[0]: frame count : 0x1, Cmd : 0x4, Tgt id : 0x0, lun : 0x0, cdb_len : 0x6, data xfer len : 0x24, sense_buf addr : 0x7bad9200,sge count : 0x1

at last:

scsi 0:0:67:0: megasas: RESET -68 cmd=12

megasas: cannot recover from previous reset failures

scsi 0:0:67:0: megasas: RESET -68 cmd=12

megasas: cannot recover from previous reset failures

scsi 0:0:67:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

How solve this problem[/b][/u]

livecd ~ # uname -a

Linux livecd 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Mar 23 22:03:13 UTC 2007 x86_64 Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2212 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

livecd ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  184992  14

megaraid_sas           24540  1

rtc                     7552  0

tg3                    87364  0

e1000                  90944  0

nfs                    87224  0

lockd                  43760  1 nfs

sunrpc                106632  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   128912  0

dm_mirror              12224  0

dm_mod                 32848  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4996  0

sata_mv                12296  0

ata_piix                8456  0

ahci                   11268  0

sata_qstor              5188  0

sata_vsc                4100  0

sata_uli                3076  0

sata_sis                3652  0

sata_sx4                8388  0

sata_nv                 5060  0

sata_via                4740  0

sata_svw                3844  0

sata_sil24              8580  0

sata_sil                5704  0

sata_promise            6852  0

libata                 61472  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16452  0

ohci1394               24008  0

ieee1394               56440  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8576  0

usbhid                 29728  0

ohci_hcd               13892  0

uhci_hcd               16080  0

usb_storage            59648  0

ehci_hcd               20744  0

usbcore                84648  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

----------

## azastro

any idea??

I try Knoppix v5.1.1 . Fedora Core 8.0 

driver not see HDD. error the same. 

Controller is working because I can configure it.

----------

## bunder

does the drive work if you plug it into a plain sata port?

----------

## azastro

there aro no plain port for SATA on front or back side of superblock. I cannot 

open the  superblock because there are  warranty stickers of service center.

I try those disks(I can easy take out disks) in enother computer with same boot disk. 

sata driver work. I can create partition using fdisk

I see the sources of megaraid  driver, it is written 

special for LSI Megaraid controller

----------

## zeek

MegaSAS come on Dells and are a bitch to setup with current Gentoo install media.  The drivers on the Gentoo 2007.1 media are only half working and recognize the disks as /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda.  However grub sees the drives properly as hd0.  Newer kernels fix this problem.

Have you tried install media with 2.6.22+ kernel?

----------

## emerald

Try the SystemRescueCD as boot medium www.sysresccd.org.

I have a Megaraid Elite SCSI Raid controller, it's recognized correctly and works without problems.

----------

